# Columbia three star deluxe



## petritl (Sep 22, 2012)

I just purchased this Columbia today. I'm new to bicycles but this appears to be very original, the paint has a nice craze to it showings it's age, the hand grips are also Columbia branded.

A couple of questions:

What year and how correct is it?
What value, I suspect I may have overbought but I really like the looks of this bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks like a '55-56. The serial # is on the left rear drop out. Go to Mr. Columbia site for year once you have it. The bike looks complete and original. What tires are on it? The Three Star was a step down from the Five Star and I would guess this bike should do anywhere between $475-650. V/r Shawn


----------



## petritl (Sep 22, 2012)

The tires are matching Goodyear all weather Airwheel C-3.

Serial number is A 5247 per Mr. Columbia 1955


----------

